# Autotrail Apache 700 question



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks like we finally decided on an Apache 700 but have a couple of quick questions:

1. Our one has fitted carpets but we feel this may be not very practial with our dog. Does anyone know what is under the carpet or and options?

2. The satellite aerial socket, is this pre wired to anything or is it just a socket not connected to anything the other side?

Many thanks in advance

Lorraine


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I had carpets made which fit over the top of the fitted carpets. They were made by Darren at Bespoke Rugs. He does a great job and his attention to detail is second to none.

Stewart


----------



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Stewart. do you have a contact number/web site and if you don't mind be asking, what sort of cost are we looking at? Also, do they just lay on the top or are they secured in any way?


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi

You can contact Bespoke Rugs on 01507 481536 the owner is called Darren. We does most of the motohome shows. I have used him twice now. He offers an excellent service making things exactly as you want them. He offers proffessional advice and delivers quality product.

I think I paid around 280Pounds for the last carpet I had made. It depends on the quality of the carpet you choose and how many pieces you want. I went for two sections and good quality carpet.

Give Darren a call he is a nice guy delivering excellent customer service.

PS I have no connection with this company other than I have used them twice for motorhome related carpets on both occassions I have been delighted with both the product and service.

www.bespokerugs.com

Stewart


----------



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi All

Collected our vehicle yesterday from the dealers and now have it home ready for our trip next week. Before I call the dealer there seems to be a couple of problems that maybe are a simple fix? or me being dumb!

1. I asked for an extra leisure battery as they fitted one brand new one for me so I tought it best to get a second new one at the time so they are both the same ... however, on fitting the second one the locker door will not close! I have tried various locations within but still no joy. They supplied 2 x 95a but I think originally 85a were used, could this be the problem?

2. When the enging is on or on hook-up, all the green LED's are lit up on ther control panel but as soon as its disconnected it goes down to just one green LED or just amber. I have tested the battery and its reading 12.7v after charging. 

3. Finally the JVC radio reception is very poor, even picking up our local station is very poor and when driving I cant pick up anything at all, it just continues to search.

Many thanks

Martin


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Martin when you are reading the voltage from the control panel do you have any loads switched on i.e. the lights etc if so could you try with them turned off?

If only one green light is on then the voltage is down to 12v, with no loads on then I think it will be best to look for some connections from the batteries to the PSU (charger box) that may be poor or that have high resistance, that is causing the voltage drop.

Please advise of your findings

Ian Sargent


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Schnauzer,


When we got our Autotrail the radio reception was poor so I pulled the radio out to find the aerial was out at the back so after putting the aerial back in I fitted some tape across the back of the radio and aerial to hold it in position and its been fine since.

We had the carpet changed on our van as it was a new van but the company we bought it from had been using it as a demo and the carpet was worn out, I had a look at the floor when the carpet was out and it is only plywood under the carpet.

I Hope these bits of info might help.

Cheers Baz...................


----------



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sargent said:


> Hi Martin when you are reading the voltage from the control panel do you have any loads switched on i.e. the lights etc if so could you try with them turned off?
> 
> If only one green light is on then the voltage is down to 12v, with no loads on then I think it will be best to look for some connections from the batteries to the PSU (charger box) that may be poor or that have high resistance, that is causing the voltage drop.
> 
> ...


Hello Ian, thanks for the reply. When I take a voltage check its with no loads on the battery. Since last night its gone from one green down to all amber. I have taken a reading from the battery and its showing dead on 12V. It looks like something is draining the battery somewhere I guess?


----------



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

bazzal said:


> Hi Schnauzer,
> 
> When we got our Autotrail the radio reception was poor so I pulled the radio out to find the aerial was out at the back so after putting the aerial back in I fitted some tape across the back of the radio and aerial to hold it in position and its been fine since.
> 
> ...


Hi Baz and thanks for the info, I cant see how to get this radio out. From reading other posts it looks like the tool should of been supplied in the pack that comne with the van but it does not seem to be there. If I cant find a way round this I will get the dealer to have a look next week.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Martin as the 230v charger is working ie all of the green LED's illuminate then either there is a bad connection between the battery/ies or as you point out some thing is draining them.

There should be a limited number of devices connected to the system when it is turned off, Fridge electronics, entertainment system, PSU compartment light and the powered antenna if fitted.
If you have a multimeter then you could start by measuring current flowing by removing the battery fuse, but please be careful how much current you are trying measure if it goes above the rating of your meter.
Obviously if you haven't got a meter then it is best to ask your dealership or you could give our technical people a call on Tuesday 01482 678981

I hope the above helps but please do not hesitate to contact me directly if I can help.

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks again Ian, I think you might have resolved it for me, i did not realise the drop-down TV screen does'nt turn itself off when closed (stupid me) I have just looked in the cab and pulled the screen down and it appears to be on. So I have turned it off and taken a voltage reading directly from the battery and will see what it is in the morning ... fingers crossed.


----------

